# Monterey Pop...the Criterion Collection (Blu-ray)



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Just got this video...very impressive. Shot on 16mm film. 1.33:1 aspect ratio. The picture looks stunning...even better than the Woodstock Blu-ray. The music...well recorded, stereo and DD and DTS-HD. Have not sampled the extras yet.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow this is one I will pick up. Is there any extra footage on the disc beyond the original film?


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Plenty of extra footage. Playing the directors commentary now.

See http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Monterey-Festival-Criterion-Collection/dp/B002E01M9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1258900116&sr=8-1 for a good description.


----------

